# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Tragopan caboti

## MrTree

http://www.birdlife.org/datazone/spe...sp&sid=241&m=0

and male's display in breeding season...

http://tragopan.fotopic.net/p16097465.html

and dead one below...

----------


## MrTree

and was featured on nanfang daily newspaper...

http://epaper.nddaily.com/A/html/200...ent_359239.htm

some action will be taken by the government...

frankly speaking, i am totally hopeless about the biodiversity here in southern China.

----------


## MrTree

update...

http://epaper.nddaily.com/A/html/200...ent_364425.htm

----------

